# How many of you have given up hunting pheasants



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm a North Dakota resident and a freelance hunter who will never use a guide/outfitter. Like many of you I do everything myself and don't need the help of others wether its home repair or hunting. I'm wondering just how many people have quit hunting roosters due to lack of land/access, or changed thier hunting techniques. I refuse to pay a landowner to hunt game that is not his/her property. 
Just like you I'm running out of places to hunt. But how many of us are out there? How many of us are willing to do something about it?

I was curious to see how many others are out there with the same beliefs. I work as a professional organizer and am wondering what can be done concerning these issues.

The only reason I signed up for this site was do to the rule of NO HUNTING LEASES in the classifieds. Keep up the good work!

Tail Chaser


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Please talk to Dan Buide he will fill you in on issues. We need someone like you in Minot.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

tc, great to hear that message from Minot! Are you on the ETREE and can you enlist your like minded hunting buddies on the ETREE? Take a look at the legislator scorecard on the homepage. Are you satisfied with the voting record of the Minot legislators concerning wildlife legislation? Because in the last session hunters from Minot did *NOT* talk to their legislators on these issues. The legislators told us so in person. I don't understand it. Dismal.

Minot has the largest wildldife club in the state, Pheasants for the Future, and pheasant hunting as you say, stands to get plastered by commercialism, yet there is no movement there.  Bismarck, Grand Forks, Fargo, Valley City, and Jamestown all are holding sportsmen-legislative candidate forums to get our views presented. Can Minot do the same? Because if people don't take initiative to stand up hunting will be lost. Outfitters won't take hunting away from us,......we will give it away by our inaction. All of us need to move.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I now should be on the etree. As for minot? I'm finding out its a weird political scene things just don't work the same, to have an opinion that differs with a few people is to be likened to the devil himself. Thats ok because my soapbox is one tall son of a *****!

If you can't make waves rock the boat harder!

Anything to help, a forum is a great idea.

tail chaser


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep, land access is a serious issue. How much posted land will it take before the residents of ND decide to move somewhere else. The job market isn't exactly impressive around here.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I've met several people from South Dakota who haven't just threatened, but actually given up the sport of pheasant hunting exactly for the fore mentioned reasons. Private lands are all fee hunting and public lands are overutilized.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It's really getting scary for land access !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

This is mostly a waterfowl forum but the scary thing is for you hardcore duck and goose guys you haven't seen anything yet as far as land access.
Take it from us uplanders we know! I know there are a lot of people who are effected but are there enough willing to do what it takes to create change? How to go about it is another thing.

I do like what advocate groups do such as Pheasants f t Future, Pheasants Forever and DU do, but they are not the answer to this problem. What type of a stand has DU taken agianst G/O's and leased hunting rights? I don't know, but I don't think it is a fight they are willing to take on. Its really not in there best interest to. Someone please correct me If I'm wrong. I must mention P f t F has done alot here in ND for habitat and keeping it open to public hunting. Great Job!

What I want to see is a grass roots effort of freelance hunters here in North Dakota. And it shouldn't matter if you chase geese, deer, or you are the best crow hunter in the state. (not as easy as I thought it would be)
After all they are more freelance hunters than guides / outfitters, and lease hunters, there is strength in numbers but only if we have some crediblity. How do we get it? Do more than just complain about it, then we are just viewed as a trouble makers. We need to offer other solutions then we force those that make descisions to choose between solutions, instead of doing nothing. "Do nothing" sound familiar recently? What are the solutions? I don't know yet, hopefully people are willing to come together and offer some ideas.

As a freelance hunter are you happy with access to hunting? In the future do you see things improving or getting worse? 
Do you want ND to turn into giude/outfitter hunt only state?
"If you ride the fence you rip your pants"

Like it or not as freelancers it is in our best interest to take an interest in the farmer/rancher's interests and issues they face since they seem to hold the key, there is no way around it. The ag industry should be a viable way to make a living and vice versa the ag community needs to understand it needs us for support.

I know the out of state land owner issues is a whole other can of worms.

So this fall do the little things,

Don't pack a lunch, stop in the little cafe, be seen in town, buy some gas make the cash registers ring. How many of you drive thru town(the small ones) and never stop except to pick up tom juice because your dog got skunked! Why buy pop and donuts at Wal Mart? You just might be buying snacks from the wife of the guy who just told you "no". Just being seen is a start, some of you already know how news travels in small towns. I take business cards with me, make sure people know who you are. When you run into a posted area try leaving a card or note on the sign, a polite one of course. If anything landowners are aware of the condition of there signs and if anything is stuck on it! I have recieved quite a few calls and access to land buy just doing this. I must admit I work for a farmer freindly organization but it doesn't matter anyone can do this. Just take an interest, its not hard we all know farmers and ranchers like to talk about problems they face.

We have to give something up for me its time because I don't have the $100 for the day or the $1000 or $5000 to lock up land for good.
Any thoughts?

tail chaser


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Tail Chaser,

Don't look to groups like PF or DU to solve hunting access problems in ND. These are both habitat organizations that work hard to provide and protect habitat. Their biggest effort is keeping the CRP program going.

It is the responsibility of individuals and groups on the local level talking to their state legislators that will make or break freelance hunting in our state.

Like Dick said get everyone you know signed up on the etree and load your legislators e-mail addresses in your Outlook. When it comes time, give them a call and let them know where you stand on the issues.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Like i said "grassroots"

tc


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there an "access" type group for upland hunters? I for one love the PLOTS program! Although I don't use gov't funded lands exclusively, I do utilize them quite a bit and am thankful for them being around. I would go as far as to pay for an additional "upland" stamp to provide more access in good (not the best like Mott) areas to hunt. 
:2cents: 
I realize that the small game license is generally for upland hunting, but I was just making a point. I would love to be a bigger help in the fight with some direction!

Thanks all!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

In the past I haven't been involved with groups such as DU or Pheasants Forever because they won't deal with this very issue. What good does habitat development do for me if it goes to someone who denies you access? Thats not to say they don't contribute to public lands. I am guilty of not looking further into the issues myself untill now. The local Pheasants for the Future in Minot has done some great things and and made access an issue. They have contributed to habitat while creating open to public hunting areas. Pheasants FTF I'm sorry I wasn't involed sooner but my check is in the mail!

What I am really looking for is to see if enough people are intereted in access issues, wether its roosters, turkey deer or you like to shoot coots, you name it. I made the mistake of mentioning pheasants when it should be just access for freelancers. I will wait awhile and start a new post. Thanks for your input.

They only way I see this growing is to somehow partner ourselves with farmers landowners and issues related to them since us freelancers don't have the money to lease hunting rights we have to contribute something, why not take up their issues? I realize this is a slippery slope for issues like wetlands (draining) crp ect... but whe do have things in common also. Don't for a minute think big corp farms are a good thing for wildlife and hunting.

What are you willing to give up?

Some time, energy or your hunting access?

Tail Chaser


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am sick of it to. There isn't many places to hunt around here for pheasants unless you start pulling the $$$ out it getting sad :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Tailchaser, you must not put up much of an effort to hunt pheasants. I am from your area and with very little effort have plenty of places to hunt pheasants....There are several Plots areas to the south east of Minot(most of Mclean County) and there are several farmers I know that post there land with Hunt with permission...The key is not to wait until hunting season..go out during the summer and make contacts..Last year I helped a farmer pour concrete(Took two hours) and know have permission for life...Also there is a lot of unposted land if you look hard enough...To say there is nothing out there is not acceptable in my humble opinion


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes there is a lot of land available if you knock on doors, but I'll give you an example (and I'm expecting to get ripped into for it) that does hold merit. My cousin absolutely doesn't have time to scout for places to hunt (i.e. knock on doors, spend evenings driving the countryside). He is a wholesaler that is literally on the road or in an airplane most of the year. He is home every weekend and that is when he has the chance to hunt and/or see his family. During the fall, he spends time in the field as much as possible and the rest of the year he spends w/his wife and kids. I think better access would be a great thing for people like him. Good thing that he has quality friends/family that allow him to join us when we are out so his scouting isn't necessary........but what if his friends/family didn't hunt?

I know that this may seem like an exception rather than the rule but I know of a couple others in very similar situations. Access is an important issue and should be addressed. Just thought I'd share a personal story.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:Remmi, I agree, that's why we have plots and other Gov. owned area's open to the public...and those area's are growing every year..


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Goosehtr4life,

I don't recall saying "thier is nothing out there". And your right the plots sytem is a great thing. I do put in a lot of effort and don't have a problem myself with land, at this time, to hunt because I do the little things year round just like you. Not only did you help with concrete, I'm geussing you gained a friend as well. I'm not saying the sky is falling and the end of the world is near but I am scared of the direction some things are going! I would dare to say most people on this site were happier with access 10 or 15 years ago than today, do you disagree? Have you tried to hunt in SD or Minn?

You mentioned you can hunt land for life now that you helped a land owner thats great! good for you but what happens if the land owner looses his farm? Please don't think I'm looking for legislation to make it mandatory for land access on private land thats the last thing anyone wants. I to thought I had land to hunt for life, helped someone dehorn cattle every year. Then I was shut out do to a lease, I geuss money speaks more than a city kid making a bloody mess!

I'm just curious I'm not trying to start a fight. I'm just a freelancer who doesn't want to be pushed out in the years to come.

Thanks for your input
TC


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: TC I absolutely agree things are much tougher than even say five years ago..Is it a trend I like? NO...I am very worried that my sons may never be able to expierence what I have been able to. Is is getting more frustrating every year...Yes...I guess I took your post wrong..I thought it sounded like there was NO area to hunt..fortunately we haven't got to that point yet..At least not where I'm from..Can't speak for the SW part of the state which I understand is that way...Good luck, pheasant numbers are good, but nothing like last year..


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah last year was something, they were like rats! it was a great year to start a new dog. I think any old mutt could have had a good time hunting that many birds. Here's to October days, good dogs and imports. 
(pheasants, not those low cars with crappy mufflers) :beer:

TC


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I firmly believe that property owners have every right to utilize their land in any and every manner they can to benefit themselves. That is why they made such an investment. HOWEVER, in ND wild game is considered public property and is often found on private land subsidized by the public (CRP). If the landowner wants to charge for access then they are operating a business. If they are operating a business maybe the land should be taxed as such. Remove the farmland exemption from that land and see if leasing is such a profitable business. I think of it this way. I own a home on about 1/4 acre of land and pay $2,300 in taxes just to live there The taxes on an acre of good farmland is probably 1% of what I pay but is bringing at least some income. Granted I have more services but still how fair is that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tail chaser

Back a few posts you mentioned don't pack lunch stop in the small town café etc. Every year I go back to my home town to hunt deer with the family. An old school classmate and friend owned the grocery story (small town no café) there. I try to buy about three times the snacks I need when in there. Well this fellow proceeds to complain about resident hunters so much that I began avoiding the place. Don't need my butt chewed every time I go in a store. He lost the store. I guess I feel that my money is just as good , but somehow they don't think so. It isn't smart for a business man to back one side or complain about either side. I guess he lost it not simply because of lost non resident business, but residents and friends also. I feel sorry for the guy, but it was just to unconfortable to go in there anymore.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Plainsman
I don't think I would have put up with it as long as you did, incase you haven't noticed by my post's, I'm an opinionated SOB! You did the right thing. I was just trying to get hunters to reolize the type of conections that have to be made.

TC


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*Scraper said*


> When it comes time, give them a call and let them know where you stand on the issues.


Now is that time! All the candidates in your district need to hear from you now! Boys, there no better time than a month before the election. Nobody and I mean no one can do this for you. It is on your shoulders. Both parties have candidate lists... only takes a few minutes to introduce yourself by email and lay it out. The commercial boys have already, and more. [/quote]


----------

